# Hello Out There!



## mcwarren (Sep 16, 2008)

MC Warren here, I TD for 3 secondary school Theatre's and a Regional Theatre. We recently inheareted 3 packs of TTI SCR dimmer circa 1976. I am looking for any info anyone has on these dimmers, and assistance in getting them to interface with NSI Dimmers utilizing NSI protocol control board.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 17, 2008)

Welcome, mcwarren. I know we've discussed a DMX to Analog converter for the TTI dimmers (use the Search), but I'm not sure I've ever heard of an NSI (Microplex?) to Analog converter. I suspect you'd be better off going completely analog. http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/mcwarren.html


----------

